# Kittens need homes here in Maine



## kittie_luvz_kittys (Nov 5, 2005)

I am friends with the local animal control officer here in our tiny itty bitty town dexter,maine.( u know that spot in ur atlas in maine that u thought was a squished ant.....) there has been a kitten population boom in the surrounding towns also, all her shelters are FULL, they wont take anymore, and good thing, these shelters are no kill shelters. the only thing is if u adopt one, u need to make sure u get them spayed or neutered(sp?) and they can only go to a good home. if u live in the area please contact the animal control officer in Dexter,ME.

or to see the stray in the state of maine go to:

Save our Strays (SOS)

here is the animal control officers email if u would like to email her:

[email protected]


----------



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

why did u post this, you know i have a soft spot for kitties but i just can't have anymore right now. I need to wait a while to get another one, i miss having the kitties i had but we couldn't afford them all.......

Are you try to make me the cat lady again Niki?

Yes we are a tiny ity bity town lol :lol:


----------

